# MSG - MCS Services



## System (17 January 2012)

Targeting base and precious metals, in particular lead, zinc and silver, Red Gum Resources (RGX) has interests in 4 tenements including the drill ready key project, La Negra in Chile.

http://www.redgumresources.com


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

*Re: RGX - Red Gum Resources*

RGX has been mainly focused on its La Negra Project, Chile, and will now be turning more attention to its Peruvian activities.

74m shares on issue, cash at end of March was $3.6m

*Exercise of La Negra Option*
HIGHLIGHTS
• Most holes drilled to date have encountered significant thicknesses of visual mineralisation, within a well defined zone of the La Negra property
• Base and precious metal mineralization of potential economic interest now demonstrated over at least 400 metres in a north-south direction; open to the south and downdip
• Geochemical results expected to be received continuously over the next three months as the laboratory catches up on its backlog
• Chargeability anomaly confirmed as a good first-pass guide to locating sulphide mineralization
• Exercise of Option requires final US$500,000 payment, which will now be made
• Rig to be demobilised early to await the full results of holes drilled to date, with a contingent option agreed upon to bring it backafter receiving the complete geochemical dataset

The La Negra property has a long history, dating back to colonial times, of sourcing high grade lead-zinc-silver material. Modern day geochemical sampling verified the surface and subsurface continuity of high metal grades
(zinc, lead, silver, copper, gold) over significant widths within the old workings

High Metal Grades Encountered in Maiden Drillhole at La Negra
• Maiden hole drilled RDN-001 confirms mineralisation in intervals assaying up to 10.45% Zinc and up 56g/t Silver,
• Extends zone of high metal grades from surface, to significant depth, where it is still open in all directions

High Metal Grades Continue in Second Drillhole at La Negra
• Second hole drilled confirms mineralisation intervals assaying up to 10.9% Zinc, 10.3% Lead and up 78.0 g/t Silver
• High metal grades intersected from surface remain open in all directions




Latest drilling expands La Negra polymetallic mineralization, with higher gold values reported



HIGHLIGHTS
• 36.0 metre intersection grading 1.63% Zinc, 1.47% Lead, 12.0g/t Silver and 0.49 g/t Gold reported close to surface in drill hole RDN-005
• This includes a gold-rich interval, reporting 11.0 metres at 1.68% Zinc, 1.74% Lead, 17.1 g/t Silver and 1.04 g/t Gold
• Base and precious metal mineralisation of potential economic interest now drill demonstrated over at least 300
metres in a north-south direction
• Mineralisation within the mineralized breccia unit remains open to the north, south and downdip
• Further drilling underway to focus along the trend connecting best-mineralised drill holes RDN-001, RDN-002
and RDN-005

*Peru*
- Peruvian surface exploration brought forward for the Cerro Huancash and Chongos projects. Local technical staff contracted and 3D digital compilation of all existing exploration data is well underway.


As disclosed in the Independent Expert's Report included within the Company's IPO Prospectus issued in November 2011, historical surface geochemical sampling by Pasminco reported up to 15.8% Zinc, 9.8% Lead and 459 ppm Silver to the west of the central side of the Cerro Huancash claim. Only four samples were taken towards the southern end of and within the claim area and reported up to 2,779 ppm Zinc, 1,957 ppm Lead and 11 ppm Silver. Teck Cominco in 2001 reportedly drilled at least four diamond drill holes along the trend to the north of the concession, intersecting intervals of high grade Zinc- Lead-Copper-Silver sulphides hosted within skarn–altered limestones.
More recently, Pan American Silver has reportedly conducted drilling of the mineralised trend immediately to the north of the Cerro Huancash claim. Red Gum is also aware that Pan American Silver recently completed a transaction with a private company, Southern Peaks Mining, involving the ‘Ariana’ tenements, which are adjacent to Cerro Huancash. The Company believes that this transaction has positive implications for the prospectivity of the area exclusively controlled by Red Gum.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: RGX - Red Gum Resources*

*Geophysics Enhances Mineral Potential of Cerro Huancash Project*


• Magnetic anomalies identified, associated with strong surface base and precious metal mineralisation
• Magnetic anomalies interpreted as being related to prospective skarn alteration
• Magnetic anomaly modelling to be initiated to understand geometry and depth extent of prospective skarn
• Broad magnetic anomalies enhance overall mineral prospectivity of Cerro Huancash


----------



## springhill (12 August 2012)

*Re: RGX - Red Gum Resources*

MC - $2.3m
SP - 6c
Shares - 38m (36m in escrow)
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.8m

Surface rock chip samples from Cerro Huancash have been reported in the June quarter. The CH project is one worth keeping an eye on in the future.
Field mapping and sampling expected to be completed at Cerro Huancash during the month of August 2012

*Surface Rock Chip Geochemistry*
A surface geochemical sampling program (41 rock samples) was conducted in tandem with the surface geological mapping program during the month of June. The sampling encountered high grade base and precious metal mineralisation from old workings hosted by discontinuous skarn outcrops over a +1.2 x 0.4 kilometre area. Assay results have been received from this sampling and were announced to the ASX on 19th July, 2012. 

Highlights included:
• Zinc assays up to 19.0%, lead up to 17.75%, copper up to 0.89%, with 17 (41%) of the samples reporting >1% of zinc or lead (or both);
• Silver assays up to 2,460 g/t, with 12 (29%) of the samples reporting >100 g/t silver and 5 samples reporting >500 g/t silver;
• Gold assays up to 0.74 g/t, with 15 (37%) reporting >0.1 g/t gold;

Mineralisation occurs in irregular and discontinuous bodies of sulphidic skarn cutting marblelimestone of the Jumasha Formation, many of which have been the subject of historical small scale surface exploitation. This surface mineralisation is interpreted as being part of a larger system developed along the “Ariana Corridor”, a district-scale belt of faulting and mineralisation which strikes NNW-SSE through Cerro Huancash and into adjacent properties. The strongly mineralised outcrops located to date potentially represent the surface expression of a voluminous skarn/replacement polymetallic system at depth. *This segment of the Ariana Corridor has never been drilled.*

More recently, Pan American Silver has reportedly conducted drilling of the mineralised trend immediately to the north of the Cerro Huancash claim. Red Gum is also aware that Pan American Silver recently completed a transaction with a private company, Southern Peaks Mining, involving the ‘Ariana’ tenements, which are adjacent to Cerro Huancash. The Company believes that this transaction has positive implications for the prospectivity of the area exclusively controlled by Red Gum.


----------



## burglar (13 August 2012)

*Re: RGX - Red Gum Resources*

"Positive Metallurgy Reported from La Negra":

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120813/pdf/427zhgdswxqrq4.pdf


----------



## springhill (20 September 2012)

*Re: RGX - Red Gum Resources*

*Postive results continue at Cerro Huancash, Peru*

HIGHLIGHTS
● High grade zinc, lead, copper, silver and gold values commonly hosted in numerous outcrops mapped throughout project area
● New modelling of magnetic anomalies identifies extensive zones of high magnetism probably related to skarn and marble alteration, and potential mineralisation
● Red Gum to initiate induced polarisation (“IP”) survey to investigate potential drilling targets on these trends
*● Recent sampling identifies individual skarn and marble outcrops that assay:
o Zinc up to 19%,
o Lead up to 17.8%
o Silver up to 2,460 g/t (with 12 samples reporting more than 100 g/t of Ag)*
● Sampling confirms mineralisation is confined primarily to “Ariana Corridor” - an emerging polymetallic trend that hosts significant new mineral discoveries in adjacent ground


----------



## System (24 December 2015)

On December 24th, 2015, Red Gum Resources Limited (RGX) changed its name and ASX code to MCS Services Limited (MSG).


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2016)

Took a position today @ 0.038 ~ MSG is a large WA based security company with some major WA clients including the following.

 Crown Casino
 Murdoch University
 University of WA
 NIB Stadium
 WA Govt buildings (Headland)
 WA Dept of Health (Headland)
 Domain Stadium
 14 shopping centres

Raised capital 6 months ago at 5 CPS, no debt, workforce of around 450, CEO & COO both hold shares and have history with the company and WA industry, private security is a 4.4 Billion dollar industry that is very fragmented and suited to the roll up, growth by acquisition model.

Current MC of around 7.6 M looks cheap to me, lots of upside and somewhat recession proof, dividend payout policy of 80% ~ Mixed contract expiry dates out to 2020 with 40M in the pipeline and primed for Eastern expansion.

http://www.mcssecurity.com.au/
~


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2016)

Share price has had a nice run lately (0.044) due to today's 2 announcements.
Microequities Asset Management becoming a substantial holder with 7.14%

http://microequities.com.au/

and Australian Ethical Investment Limited lifting their stake to 6.71%

https://www.australianethical.com.au/

Extraordinary for a newly listed micro cap to have 2 fund managers holding 14% of just 8.8 million.
Happy i bought when i did.


----------



## malachii (8 September 2016)

MSG has copped a hiding since they came out of the suspension yesterday and I actually thought the announcement was OK. Not fantastic but certainly not enough to knock it back into the low 3s.

Anyone got any suggestions as to why?

malachii


----------



## So_Cynical (9 September 2016)

malachii said:


> MSG has copped a hiding since they came out of the suspension yesterday and I actually thought the announcement was OK. Not fantastic but certainly not enough to knock it back into the low 3s.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions as to why?
> 
> malachii




I cant figure it either, they are handing back 18 million shares for 27 million 6c options, whats the big deal. :dunno: about 2.1% of the company changing hands yesterday and today, again no big deal.

Perhaps it was the low cash holdings and profit? maybe some (like me) were expecting a consolidation? perhaps the dividend expectation was a bit much..reckon they will be lucky to pay 0.005


----------



## malachii (11 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I cant figure it either, they are handing back 18 million shares for 27 million 6c options, whats the big deal. :dunno: about 2.1% of the company changing hands yesterday and today, again no big deal.
> 
> Perhaps it was the low cash holdings and profit? maybe some (like me) were expecting a consolidation? perhaps the dividend expectation was a bit much..reckon they will be lucky to pay 0.005




I think the div will be more around the 0.002 mark unless they want to unload a lot of franking credits. 

This next week will be interesting.

malachii


----------



## So_Cynical (12 September 2016)

malachii said:


> This next week will be interesting.




Yes this week will be interesting, i bought a few more on Friday @ 0.029 order is still open.


----------

